# [Mod_Rewrite] Bestimmte Dateitypen auf ein Datei umleiten.



## Lukasz (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Ich suche seid etwa 3 Uhr in der Nacht nach einem passenden Mode_Rewrite Besipiel, und kann nichts wirklich passendes bei   finden.

Ich habe folgendes Problem, wozu ich eine Lösung drigends bräuchte:

Also ich möchte alle *.HTML Dateien *.PHP /PHP3 /PHP... Dateien *.ASP Dateien auf eine Datei Umleiten, aber nur sofern der Referer nicht der eigenen Domain angehört.

Das bedeutet, ich möchte damit erzwingen, dass sich alle oben genannten Dateien über eine Frameseite geladen werden.

Im Beispiel:
Beispiel: www.exampel.com wir abgerufen.
Ziel: www.exampel.com
Bedingung: Es darf nur exampel.com/frame.php umgeleitet werden, wenn der Refferer nicht bereits exampel.com/frame.php ist. (Sonst gibt es ja einen 500er auf Grund Kettenreaktion.)

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen.

P.s.
Vill ist es anders leichter verständlich. Alle HTML PHP und ASP Dateien werden auf eine Datei (Frame.php) umgeleitet sofern der Refferer nicht Frame.php ist.


----------



## Gumbo (3. Juli 2006)

Das Problem wird sein, dass nicht jeder User Agent den Referrer mitsendet und damit ein leerer Referrer auch beachtet werden muss.
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteCond     %{HTTP_RFERER}               !^$
RewriteCond     %{HTTP_REFERR}               !/Frame\.php$
RewriteRule     \.(?:php[345]?|html?|asp)$   /Frame\.php     [L]
```
Übrigens halte ich solche Umleitungen für völligen Humbug. Und ach ja: Frames – bah!


----------



## Lukasz (3. Juli 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem wird sein, dass nicht jeder User Agent den Referrer mitsendet und damit ein leerer Referrer auch beachtet werden muss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Gumbo

Leider funktioniert deine Lösung nicht. Es wird nichts (auch nicht bei Referer) auf die Frame.php geleitet. Scheint ohne Reaktion zu sein.

Ich habe es bereits so versuch, dass ich alle PHP und HTML / ASP auf die Frame.php geleitet habe, das funktionierte, nur dann hate ich über das Frame eine Kettenreaktion (500) als Quittung.

Dennoch danke für den Ansatz!! Vileicht hast du onder ein anderer noch eine Idee?

(Frame Seiten sind blöd) - weis ich, aber ich brauche das für Free Webhosting Bereich unter Pelsk Apache Linux und muss auch meine 79 Euro pro Server bezahlen. Und jeder 2te bricht die AGB Vereinbarung. Deshalb ist mir die Lösung sehr wichtig.


----------



## Gumbo (3. Juli 2006)

Hast du die beiden versehentlichen Tippfehler („RFERER“ und „REFERR“) korrigiert?


----------



## Lukasz (5. Juli 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du die beiden versehentlichen Tippfehler („RFERER“ und „REFERR“) korrigiert?




Hallo Gumbo

Also ich habe den Fehler beseitigt, doch leider tut sich bei Referer die Umleitung auf ERR 500. Wobei ich dazu sagen kann, dass Modrewrite funktioniert, weil andere Umleitungen auch tun. 

Erst wollte ich mich noch bei dir bedanken!! Die Richtung scheint zu stimmen. Nur leider ist noch irgend ein kleiner Fehler drin. Evtl. tuts deshalb nicht, weil die Domain davor nicht signiert oder als unbestimmt signiert ist. Aber dazu bin ich kein spezialist.


Grüsse Lukasz!


----------



## das_makro (9. Juli 2006)

Tagchen Lukasz

Du weißt noch wer ich bin?

Liebe Mods und Admins...SORRY für OT

Also Luk, da du weder auf meine Mails, PN oder auf Anrufe (Handy) reagierst, du dich nur noch sehr sehr selten im KLAMM- Forum sehen lässt und auf gut gemeinte Ratschläge deiner Bekannten (Chirstos) nicht reagierst muss ich wohl andere Mittel und Wege finden mit dir in Verbindung zu treten. 
Angefangen mit einem Eintrag in dem Forum, wo du mehr zu finden bist als auf Klamm (auf der du bei mindestens zwei Leuten Schulden hast)
Mir schuldest du ( ich hoffe du hast es nach der langen Zeit nicht vergessen) eine PSP im Wert von ca 200€. Ich habe sie gewonnen, gekauft oder was du auch immer willst. In jedem Fall steht sie mir zu.
Angeblich hast du sie am 27.6.2006 verschickt. Leider ist sie hier noch nicht angekommen. Nun weiß ich nicht ob die Post auch dem Marbuger Bund angeschlossen ist oder du gelogen hast.;-] 
What ever... ich WILL diese PSP haben und ich werde sie bekommen. Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.
Bist du wirklich sooo bescheuert zu denken, dass ich mir das gefallen lasse? Hast du eine Ahnung was passiert wenn ich meinen Anwalt einschalte und mich mal mit der Polizei unterhalte?
So weit muss es aber nicht kommen. Du hast HEUTE noch Zeit und Gelegenheit zu reagieren. Wie ich dir schon mehrmals geschrieben habe, kann man mit mir über alles reden. Oh Sorry, du hast meine Mails und PN garnicht gelesen.
Meine Mailadresse solltest du jetzt schon mindestens 10x haben, meine Telefonummer auch. Ich bin zwar auf der Arbeit aber meine bessere Hälfte ist da. Die wird dir dann meine Dienstnummer geben!
Wenn du dich heute nicht meldest fahre ich mit dir Schlitten. Das kann nicht in deinem Interesse liegen!

Bis dann

Georg


----------

